# roaches everywhere



## theboyw (Jul 21, 2009)

I have turkish roaches all over the house and it's not funny now, does anyone know how to get rid of them, or will they die as it gets cold. really need some advice as we are killing at least 70-80 a night all over the house.
Please someone must be able to help...


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

roach traps from ebay,i had loads of escapee's,i bought 44 roach traps and caught quite a few,others that i saw running across the floor i caught and put back in the vivs,the will die sooner or later anyway if not caught.


----------



## Charles_Tuna (Sep 15, 2008)

Could you borrow a cat from someone ?

If I ever get an escapee it doesn't last for long with 5 cats !!


----------



## richard hardwick (Jan 2, 2010)

sticky roach traps glad its not me the missus would propably leave me,oops ive acidentally left the lid off:whistling2:


----------



## graeme77 (Sep 7, 2010)

flea bombs work aswell the ones that you have to lock the room up for a few hours


----------



## richard hardwick (Jan 2, 2010)

where do you get flea bombs from as my chicken shed has red mites wondering if it will work on them??


----------



## graeme77 (Sep 7, 2010)

jonhson 4 fleas 
but for red mite in chichens i would put lime powder down aswell you can get from a garden center


----------



## richard hardwick (Jan 2, 2010)

tryed the powder now moved chickens and painted perches with jayes fluid


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

Charles_Tuna said:


> Could you borrow a cat from someone ?
> 
> If I ever get an escapee it doesn't last for long with 5 cats !!


Same here , last things that escaped were a load of Moiro worms, cats caught the ones that made it out of the bedroom.


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

Hahaha....sorry to hear about your bad luck. This is the reason I stick with dubia. Hope you get them all soon :2thumb:


----------



## hannahdougal (Nov 27, 2008)

I had the same but not as bad. I sprayed everything with flea spray IDEX. Worked a treat and they turned up dead everywhere.


----------



## candyazz (Jan 14, 2008)

how did u manage to lose so many turks ?


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

omg, this is why my OH doesnt want me to get any roaches. he doesnt want them allover the house lol


----------

